

Show HN: TallTube : client for vertical vids - godot
http://talltube.com

======
godot
OP here. Definitely one on the "dumb project" list -- total effort to create
this was no more than a weekend's time. Just thought it's be neat/funny to
have a YouTube site specifically designed for viewing vertical videos -- since
those are popular nowadays with smart phones.

There is no feature on this that YouTube doesn't have, other than the video
player being shaped for vertical videos.

Uses YouTube API for the video player, of course. There's not much of a
backend to speak of. The only job the backend code has to do is to read the
video id, and load the thumbnail image and put it into meta/link tags for
proper social sharing thumbnails.

~~~
godot
Bit more tech notes:

DigitalOcean micro server, CloudFlare to handle burst traffic (in case any
comes in), Google Analytics for stats, and a basic Redis setup to record every
video people watched on this in a Set and a Hash, so in the future I could
create a "Other Popular Tall Videos" widget.

~~~
kinduff
What language did you use to write this app?

~~~
godot
Sorry I missed this message, hadn't been checking after the first day of the
post. Backend language is just PHP with ToroPHP for routing (only framework
involved).

